# SICK EWE!



## Animal Person (May 14, 2019)

i Notice today my breeding you, was very bloated and uncomfortable I’ll attach some pictures of what I’m saying. She does not look good. What do I do??


----------



## secuono (May 14, 2019)

Rectal prolapse may not be related or was made noticable by the sudden lack of internal space. 
Bloat you need baking soda and possibly other OTC meds for it.
Baking soda should always be available. 
Green snot, a tiny bit, is somewhat normal for sheep pigging on grass, but yours looks excessive and probably related to the bloat.
Pen up, treat, only give water and plain, old hay for a day. Slowly reintroduce regular feed afterwards. 

My memory is crud, so I can't tag other sheep members, sorry.


----------



## secuono (May 14, 2019)

There is a Diseases and Injuries section for sheep  that this should be under.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 14, 2019)

@Mike CHS @Sheepshape @Baymule @mystang89  might be able to help out


----------



## Baymule (May 14, 2019)

Drench with mineral oil and walk her. The green worries me. I had a horse die of colic, his stomach had ruptured from the pressure and green gunk was coming out his nose. He died before the vet got there.

I would get her to the vet ASAP. If that is not an option, then drench her with mineral oil and make her walk. I had a ewe bloat a couple of weeks ago and that's what I did. I pushed her butt to make her move. I also gave her baking soda. When she would stop, I rubbed her belly. I make her walk for 3 hours, she pooped probably a dozen times, her sides went down and she looked better. She survived and the next morning was as normal as ever. 

Do you have other sheep? Look them over carefully to make sure that they are not bloating too. Has she been on new pasture? Get into feed? Look into what caused her to bloat so you can keep the others from bloating also. 

Put out baking soda for your sheep immediately. 

Keep us posted on her progress. I wish you and her the best.


----------



## Baymule (May 14, 2019)

Do you have a drench gun? If not, use a syringe. Give her a half of a cup of mineral oil with the syringe, slowly, giving her time to swallow it. The mineral oil is a laxative and will blow out the gas. If she is pooping and farting, that is a good sign. Mix some baking soda with water and syringe her with it.


----------



## Sheepshape (May 15, 2019)

Looks like bloat to me, due to eating lush greens. I'd go along with what has already been said....baking sold being my 'go to' medication.....drench gun or syringe , slowly,until she belches like a steam boat.

The 'snot' is probably where she has (normally) regurgitated and is from green grass.

The rectal prolapse is probably due to her tail having been docked too short. Usually it doesn't worsen unless the animal gets really severe diarrhoea.

Good Luck (and let us know how you get on)


----------



## Baymule (May 15, 2019)

@Animal Person did your ewe make it? How is she doing?


----------



## Baymule (May 23, 2019)

Does it irritate anyone else when people come here wanting help, and they NEVER COME BACK to let us know how their animal is doing, lived or died?  I care about my animals and I care about other's animals or I wouldn't respond and try to help. The least a person could do is to update their own thread.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 23, 2019)

It happens but who knows the whole situation.


----------



## Baymule (May 23, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> It happens but who knows the whole situation.


I don't, that's why I want to know!


----------



## Sheepshape (May 24, 2019)

I guess if the outcome was not good, then some folk are too sad / dis-spirited/embarrassed to post, but it's the way we all learn.

 I generally personally do not find this a 'smart ass' forum where folk take some twisted pleasure in telling you how dumb you are to have done something whilst they would have done something else. I tell my 'warts and all' stories on a regular basis.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 24, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> I generally personally do not find this a 'smart ass' forum where folk take some twisted pleasure in telling you how dumb you are to have done something whilst they would have done something else. I tell my 'warts and all' stories on a regular basis.



I do the same and have never regretted it since our mistakes may help someone else avoid making the same ones.


----------



## Baymule (May 24, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> I guess if the outcome was not good, then some folk are too sad / dis-spirited/embarrassed to post, but it's the way we all learn.
> 
> I generally personally do not find this a 'smart ass' forum where folk take some twisted pleasure in telling you how dumb you are to have done something whilst they would have done something else. I tell my 'warts and all' stories on a regular basis.



My worst experiences have been made better by all the support of caring people here.



Mike CHS said:


> I do the same and have never regretted it since our mistakes may help someone else avoid making the same ones.



x2


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 24, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Does it irritate anyone else when people come here wanting help, and they NEVER COME BACK to let us know how their animal is doing, lived or died?  I care about my animals and I care about other's animals or I wouldn't respond and try to help. The least a person could do is to update their own thread.



Sure does Bay !


----------

